# Charlotte, NC Cubers?



## TallestThomas (Dec 7, 2018)

I moved to the Charlotte area earlier this year (Fort Mill, SC actually) and was just wondering if there were any cubing groups or just other cubers in the area! I'm an "older" cuber (30), just pushing the sub 20 mark and was hoping to maybe find some people to go to local comps with


----------



## Caleb/spooderskewb (Feb 1, 2019)

I live near the coast Charlotte is around 5 hours from my place but I will go to Wolfpack winter in March


----------

